# Good news....Utah's mule deer rifle season opens on the 22nd of October.



## deeker (Oct 14, 2011)

My sons will be on private land where we have hunted off and on for the last two years, with two first time female huntresses!!

I will be 45 miles west, in the desert with a newly minted hunter, 14 years old....and sadly he completed hunter safety after the deer tag draw date. My 93 year old father and I have been watching two very nice big bucks on the desert we will be hunting.

Many more deer on the private land, but they are also a lot younger/smaller bucks.

He has hunted birds thus far. His first trip deer hunting. Seems to like camping out at my son's place or my place...asking all sorts of hunting questions.

Hopefully we won't dissapoint any of these new hunters.

Pics after the 23rd.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 18, 2011)

That should be a good time. A week ago, I helped the Nebraska Game and Parks with a youth mentoring hunt for antlerless white-tailed deer. Both of the kids with me got deer and one of them got two. It was a good time with 19 kids in all killing 14 deer. 

Utah has some great bucks. Hopefully you can get a couple.


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevin, 

I hope you guys and gals get a couple. We have 5 tags in the house this year. Lot's of excited kids ready to hunt tomorrow. Be safe out there.


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 28, 2011)

Kevin,

We got a couple down. How about you?


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 29, 2011)

Deek, 

Here the big one that we have down. We are heading back out this afternoon. Hopefully we can find a couple more. 

View attachment 204882

View attachment 204883

View attachment 204884


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

jjett84724 said:


> Deek,
> 
> Here the big one that we have down. We are heading back out this afternoon. Hopefully we can find a couple more.
> 
> ...



That is a very happy face!!! And a very nice buck. 

Any details of the young lady's hunt and shot?

How did the high Unitas elk hunt turn out for you guy's?

We have hunted our guts out, seen a few small bucks throught an 80 power spotting scope. Well over a mile away.

Usually see 30-40 doe and fawns per day. Only seen two small bucks within range.

Been hunting SW of Eureka, and the local Nebo Loop, Mt. Nebo is over 12,000 feet high. Even a bit steep in places, at least where it is NOT straight up.

Also hunted in Diamond Fork area on private land. Just not seeing bucks.

Next season there will be an 18,000 cut in number of tags. 

We have about 64,000 rifle buck mule deer hunters in the field for the 9 day season. It used to support about 230,000 rifle hunters. 

Coyotes eat the fawns, cougars eat the larger bucks...just cannnot wait until whe get to gut shoot the ham-stringing wolves (that the hippies worship), that were exterminated from Utah in the very early 1900's, for damn good reasons.

Know why hippies don't beg and protest to bring back the Grizzly bears?

'Cause they like how hippies smell and taste. I would be for the Grizzly bears being brought back, especially to control the hippie over population.

Our other problem is people have to see how high they can build their million dollar homes on the mountian sides....and complain that the deer and elk eat their yard plants.

Sorry for the rant, a bit frustrated with hippies and other "do gooders" that are anti hunting and reality challenged.

Over all we have had fun.


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

Well the seasn closed with the sunset today.

We saw 43 more doe and fawns.

My sons, in another area were watching a few small bucks through a spotting scope.

No kills for us this year.


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 30, 2011)

We killed one more little buck tonight. It was a friend of ours who had never killed a deer before. She shot a spike by two. She was jumping up and down after shooting it. She was excited and screamed, "I got it." We got a kick out of her. 

I missed a monster. He was running about 250 yards away through some thick brush. After missing and chasing the big sucker all over, I fired a couple test shots and found my scope had been bumped. That's why it's called hunting. Overall, a very fun rifle hunt. 

We hunted hard in the high Uintahs. No luck on the Youth Any Bull Elk hunt for the 12 year old. He did harvest a spike deer this year. He was pretty stoked.

My daughter didn't shoot the big deer. My son in the picture did. My daughter saw it first, but my son shot it before she could get her scope on it. She wasn't shy about posing for pictures though.


----------



## deeker (Oct 31, 2011)

Kids and newbie hunters are what it is all about!!

We had a great time, busted quite a few grouse.....

If and I mean a huge IF we all draw the same area next year, or even buck permits...we will be back at it.

Also looking at other states where we have draw points for deer and elk.

Safe to say, that the non hunters will never understand the great feeling of going to bed in a very cold and possibly wet sleeping bag completely exhausted....and waking up to driving rain or cold and snow to eat a barely warm rain soaked breakfast..

They could never understand how good it is!!!


----------

